# Pic of Cobia Caught from the Pier



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.panhandle-water-recreation.blogspot.com

This is from an out of the area paper I think. but it's definetly Pensacola beach pier.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a pic of a tourist holding a fish someone else caught.When have you ever seen a pic of a pier fisherman holding a fish and not wearing their hat and glasses and there rod somewhere close by


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

You really think so? I guess it could be. I just thought someone may know him or thought he might be on the forum. Just dont see many pics from the pier action in any local publications ya know?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

going by the date it was caught that pic don't fit any of the names of the people who scored on that day


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that is Zack Strickland... he's caught his fair share of ling from the pier.... and that pic is at least 3 years old.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't recognize him.


----------

